# Fianlly , a good pet store story!



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

Last week in the paper I read about a new pet store opening up near my home. The story was about how an albino hedgehog was stolen. So today it was unusually warm so I decided to take Sage to the pet store to see if the stolen hedgie had been return safely. (and to check out the condition of the animals!) So me and Sage went there and to my surprise , they found the girl that took the hedgehog and managed to get it back to the owner of the store. 
The manager told me that the girl that had stolen it had taken very poor care of the little girl hedgie and as soon as they got her back they had a local vet come in. She was malnutrition and had a bad respiratory infection from the condition the girl was keeping her in. The vet treated her immediately and she was doing better. 
So , I asked the manager if I could see the hedgie. He was more than happy to let me see her. He went to the cage to pick her up and I thought to myself " Here come the gloves..." and to my happy surprise , he picked her up with his bare hands! No flinching or anything! The little one was so well socialized! She looked of good weight , pretty smile, safe bedding , VERY EXPENSIVE AND VERY AWESOME PROPER FOOD!! , immaculate cage, the only thing I saw was , no wheel. So , I asked him , "does this little girl have a wheel?" He responded , " I did not want to give her a mesh one like the mice , so I ordered her a hedgehog safe flying saucer one , I am hoping it will be in today!" 
I was so happy that he took such good care of this hedgehog and ALL of the animals in his store. He knew exactly what this hedgie needed and didn't need. In fact , I bought some of his hedgehog food for sage it was so good! I am so happy that at least some pet store owners take the time to learn about all the animals they carry and treat them with love and respect like they deserve. 

P/S. HE also said that he got a license to sell hedgehogs and voluntarily learned all the special requirements to house them!


----------



## Lilly101 (Sep 1, 2008)

Surprising. :shock: I'm not complaning.lol  maybe we should tell other pet store owners to visit him. If only all pet stores took good care of their animals. finally someone who knows what their doing, to bad they all don't take care of their animals!!


----------



## Marc (Mar 16, 2009)

That's really nice to hear and I'm glad that you're giving him some recognition for his efforts! I hope he does well.


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

As do I . I felt proud of the fact that he did a good job , even though I don't know him , I could tell he was passionate about animals!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh, that is great to hear!


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Thats a first. What a awesome guy!


----------



## calexica (Mar 29, 2009)

I don't know if stories like this are on the rare side, but I hope not. It's really hard to say. But yeah there are some good pet stores out there. Mine came from a pet store and she a) was the only one in her cage b) had a comfort wheel c) had a home to hide in. There were no pine shavings and the staff touched her with her bare hands quite comfortably. She was so clean, I gotta say I was impressed. And now she is such a sassy little girl, a little TOO sassy, almost 

I hope stories like this help others realize that not all hedgie caretakers (aka not owners) are irresponsible and ignorant. It isn't rocket science - anyone with a heart can easily find all the advice they need to take care of hedgies correctly on the internet. And it isn't that hard to do.

The downside is that I do not know her lineage, but I just fell in love with her instantly and she had to be mine.


----------

